# Am I being overcharged??



## MillyBoo (Apr 6, 2008)

Hello,

Have just started a cycle of IVF at Bourn Hall - have paid up so no backing out ... but just stupidly looked at prices for other clinics and I seem to be paying at least £1000 more than anywhere else - just under £5k for ICSI+blastocyst plus cost of drugs which also seem to be higher than elsewhere ....  If it works I don't care .. but if we fail again ...

I must not stress, I must not stress 

Ahhhh so hard to stay unstressed especially with an adorable but hard work 3 and half year old!!!

Milly Boo x


----------



## ~Sapphire~ (Apr 14, 2008)

Hi Milly,

I have had all my tx at Bourn Hall.  Think that they are more expensive than some clinics but for me it is my closest clinic and they have always treated me very well (plus I think the clinic is beautiful and very relaxing).  If you haven't already got your drugs from Bourn though I would say ask for a prescription and get them elsewhere.  I did not find many places that were as expensive as them for drugs and I saved over £200.

Hope that helps and lots of luck        

S x


----------



## MillyBoo (Apr 6, 2008)

Hello Sapphire,

Thanks for the response - definitely helps to know someone else happy to pay Bourn Hall fees   I also have stuck with them as they are only 20 minutes a way but was suddenly panicking that perhaps I should have researched other clinics. Have found it has changed a bit recently with increase in number of patients causing longer waiting times and all staff a lot busier - went the other day and they have started charging for tea and coffee as well ...

If I got them to write a prescription tomorrow do you know how quickly I could get somewhere else to supply the Gonal F (would need it Friday)?

Milly Boo xx


----------



## sticky15 (Mar 28, 2008)

We were very well looked after at Bourn too.Its a lovely environment. I have since realised that treatment  for FET is more expensive but do feel confident with their care. I do wish I had shopped around for meds though ,as I was on high doses.
Good luck with your tretment,
sticky x


----------



## ~Sapphire~ (Apr 14, 2008)

Hi,

I would say that you may struggle to get some by Friday because most places need the original prescription before they will dispatch.  Could you perhaps get first lot from Bourn to keep you going then get more cheaper elsewhere (I found Gonal F a lot cheaper - got mine from Central Homecare).

Yes I had heard that they are now charging for tea and coffee.      They are busier now due to taking over the NHS patients from the Rosie.  

S x


----------



## MillyBoo (Apr 6, 2008)

Thanks, Sapphire and Sticky, I only needed a 300 iu Pen today so paid up - noticed a rep from central homecare coming in though so maybe they'll put the prices down .... Ended up in tears in waiting room as appointment was early morning so was a big rush this morning getting dd dressed and ready for nursery and got dh to drop her off. Then my appointment was 3/4hr late as they had double booked me   (only know because lady I let through in front of me said to nurses what time her scan was and was same as mine!). I was the only one who had to wait so long - I know because walked into a packed waiting room and then watched as everyone was gradually called ... Was then extra late for work which means I will have to catch up next week when was intending on relaxing ... Am really fed up with bh - they have taken on lots of nhs work, are charging private patients  the same as ever but level of service has dropped in all directions.

Sorry to be so negative - I thought I wasn't stressed but this morning shows I am a complete stressball about it all. Its just so hard having to be happy and smily about it all the time with my friends and family  .

Milly Boo x


----------



## sticky15 (Mar 28, 2008)

Sorry about your experience this morning. When I had my second successful cycle, the same happened to me a couple of times.(I was in tears too!)You dont need this as its stressful enough anyway.Did they apologise? It might be worth complaining to the nurses station when you go in next. Say you really cant wait this time !!
Thoughts are with you,
Sticky x


----------



## ~Sapphire~ (Apr 14, 2008)

Milly,

        

That is just not on.  It does concern me with all this extra NHS work they have taken on.    It seems unfair to make you wait behind people who aren't paying.  I mean you wouldn't go to a private clinic for any other treatment and still expect to wait behind NHS patients.  It is not fair to stress you in a situation which is already stressful enough.  I suggest you complain - it is ridiculous - although I understand it is difficult to complain when you are going through a cycle and are so emotional - could DH have a word with them for you.  Sorry for the rant but this is starting to make me quite angry.

I want to go back for my frosties soon but I just don't feel comfortable with a clinic that seems to have overstretched itself.  I think I will be talking to them first and asking for some reassurances.  

Thinking of you.

Many  

S x


----------



## sticky15 (Mar 28, 2008)

Good advise.
Me too - good idea to ask for reassurance!!

Sticky x


----------



## MillyBoo (Apr 6, 2008)

Thank you both for your fantastic support  

I am going to write to the CEO to request that he sorts this problem out so hopefully if he isn't aware of a problem he soon will be and will be able act on it and bring things back up to standard.

Milly x


----------



## ~Sapphire~ (Apr 14, 2008)

Hi Milly,

That sounds like a good idea.  Please let me know how you get on with that.  Loads of luck for your treatment.  

S x


----------



## MillyBoo (Apr 6, 2008)

Hello again Sapphire and Sticky,

Well I wrote a complaint letter ... and got a letter back from the quality assurance department saying they would investigate and respond within 20 days. Not much use to me I hope   but hopefully will improve things for other private patients coming through.

Anyway good news on egg collection - at the moment 6 embryos which hopefully will all progress to blastocyst ... My ovaries are really aching though  

Milly x


----------



## sticky15 (Mar 28, 2008)

Great news on your embies milly!!
And well done on your letter writing - it will be interesting to see what they say!!
Good luck for next week.Hope all goes well,
Sticky


----------



## ~Sapphire~ (Apr 14, 2008)

Milly - Loads of luck getting some lovely blasts.          Find it quite amusing that they have a quality assurance department.  Will be interested to hear what they say.

S x


----------



## MillyBoo (Apr 6, 2008)

So 2 blastocysts put back ... but BFN. There were four remaining blastocysts at transfer but only one made it to the freezer - nurse couldn't give me any information on why other 3 weren't frozen.

Had letter back from quality assurance dept - they say they are making changes in light of my comments but didn't specify exactly what. 

Not sure what to do next - I want to keep trying but everyone around me is telling me to stop .... plus can't afford it

Desperately sad   at the moment

MillyBoo xx


----------



## sticky15 (Mar 28, 2008)

So sorry to hear your news,
Sticky xxx


----------



## ~Sapphire~ (Apr 14, 2008)

Oh MillyBoo I am so very sorry      

I so hope that you can find the strength, support and money to try again if that is what you want to do.

I hope they are making positive changes - they will also be receiving a letter from me soon too.

Thinking of you. 

S x


----------

